# Safe way to remove stopper from Hutch bottle?



## Coca-Cola (Oct 21, 2020)

Recently purchased a nice hutch with the stopper lodged inside. I was wondering if there is any safe way to remove it from the bottle? I would like to not damage the stopper too much... I saw on an old post that I could soak the stopper in lemon juice? This will loosen the gunk up and it should come out easily? Any tips is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Oct 21, 2020)

If the rubber washer is still attached to the stopper ,there's no way to remove it safely without destroying the rubber washer/stopper. In my opinion,best just to let it be


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Oct 22, 2020)

I remove them by grasping the metal arm portion with a pair of needle-nose pliers, then snipping the metal with a pair of side cutters. It might take several snips to get the entire stopper out. Be careful not to damage the top of the bottle! Support the bottle safely while working, and take your time.

I've never been able to figure how to get them out in one piece!


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 20, 2021)

Coca-Cola said:


> Recently purchased a nice hutch with the stopper lodged inside. I was wondering if there is any safe way to remove it from the bottle? I would like to not damage the stopper too much... I saw on an old post that I could soak the stopper in lemon juice? This will loosen the gunk up and it should come out easily? Any tips is greatly appreciated!!


I found removing the huch stopper vary delicate process.The metal stopper is usually vary easy to break by pulling on it.If the stopper is stuch to the bottom of the bottle use a little water to loosen it. Tip the bottle over for the stopper to fall into the bottle lip.Take a pair of needle nose,and pull it out vary slowly REMINDER the stopper is vary brittle! Tim Durkin- a.r.s. K6TIM


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 20, 2021)

There is likely a rubber gasket still attached to the stopper and is no longer pliable.  That gasket needs to broken/removed and once that is gone it falls right out.  Trick is like K6TIM says the wire can be broken off of the part that holds the gasket.  I've attached a photo of the patent design. Notice the the flange that is on the wire side is smaller that the flange on the end.  This is so the stopper can be inserted with a gasket in place, the gasket will wrap around the small flange just enough to allow insertion into the bottle.  The larger flange on the end helps the gasket make a seal. If the rubber gasket were still pliable the stopper would need to be inverted and fished out with the wire end facing down.  Good luck.


----------

